# Billigteil, geniale Erfindung?,Krusch? Eintagsfliege? Oder gar eine Rarität?



## Forelle74 (14. Juni 2020)

Hallo
Einige haben doch sicher ein altes Trum rumliegen wo man nicht weiß wozu es dient oder wo es herkommt.
Ich meine jetzt kleinteile Wobbler ,Zubehör oder ähnliches.
Oder geniale Erfindungen dies mal gab, aber den Durchbruch wohl doch nicht geschafft haben.
Damit man nicht wegen jedem einzelnen Teil einen Thread eröffnen muss kann sich hier jeder anschließen.
Ihr könnt den Thread aber auch für ne kurze Frage oder zur Altersbestimmung eines Teiles(Rolle,Blinker, etc...) Nutzen.
Ich habe so einiges kurioses oder auch nützliche über die Jahre gesammelt und werde es hier nach und nach einstellen.

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand was und kann Auskunft dazu geben oder man schmunzelt nur über die ein oder andere Kuriosität.?

Natürlich nur alte Dinge aus dem Angelbereich.
Ob das ein oder andere schon Antik ist?
Mal sehen  ...

Den Anfang mach ich mit?
Naja ich weiß nicht was es ist.
Zumindest wofür es gedacht ist?
Mein Schwedisch ist miserabel und Google hat mich auch im Stich gelassen.
Warum der Magnet?
Nach Pose schaut es nicht aus.
Vielleicht weiß ja der ein oder andere von euch für was es gedacht ist?
Grüße Michi


----------



## eiszeit (14. Juni 2020)

Der Magnette dient als Transportsytem für leichteste Kunstköder (Fliegen, leichteste Blinker) um Weiten bis 50m zu erzielen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. Juni 2020)

Denke, mit dem Magneten sollte die Möglichkeit geschaffen werden, etwas zu bergen, was dem Angler ins Wasser gefallen ist und zufällig magnetisch war/ist, wie Brille, Messer, Werkzeug und Angelgerät. 

Man befestigt die Angelschnur an dem Magneten, wirft aus und wenn der verlorene Gegenstand nicht zu schwer ist, bleibt er an dem Magneten haften (evtl. auch Kleingeld).


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Juni 2020)

Ich versuche es zu lösen, unter dem Gewicht wurde ein langes Vorfach mit einer Fliege festgemacht und die Fliege wurde beim Wurf durch den Magnet gehalten und löste sich dann beim Einziehen im Wasser vom Magneten. Kollege hatte so ein Teil in Norwegen für weite Würfe mit.

Edit: Oh Mann, Walter war schneller.


----------



## eiszeit (14. Juni 2020)

*Chief Brolly*

Magnette an die Hauptschnur befestigen, dann ca. 2m Vorfach mit Kunstköder an den Magnette hängen, Kunstköder
ans Magnet heften und auswerfen. Beim Aufprall auf dem Wasser sollte sich den Kunstköder vom Magnet lösen und absinken.
Ob es funzt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Der Magnette dient als Transportsytem für leichteste Kunstköder (Fliegen, leichteste Blinker) um Weiten bis 50m zu erzielen.



Hallo,

richtig, habe ich in Norwegen bei den Einheimischen erstmals gesehen. Da allerdings rein aus Holz und grün lackiert. So eine Art "früher" Sbirolino.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Juni 2020)

Danke euch für die Aufklärung.
Ich hätte mir erstmal nix drunter vorstellen können.
Dann ist es ja eigentlich schon genial.
Ein Spirolino mit Köderhalter.  .
Wäre schonmal ne Überlegung wert es selbst zu probieren. 
Vielleicht am Verreins-Fopu.


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2020)

Quasi das gleiche, wie das Buldo der Franzosen, oder der Dobber der Holländer. Nur halt in einer erweiterten Version.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Aufklärung.
> Ich hätte mir erstmal nix drunter vorstellen können.
> Dann ist es ja eigentlich schon genial.
> Ein Spirolino mit Köderhalter.  .
> ...



Hallo,

damit fischen die Norweger damals hauptsächlich an Seen. Nymphe dran und dann so weit hinaus, wie es ging. Einmal fand ich eine solche Holz-Weitwurfhilfe am Ufer eines Sees, die habe ich heute noch. Allerdings habe ich die nie benutzt sondern das Ding liegt bei meinen Antiquitäten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Forelle74 (17. Juni 2020)

Hallo
Ich hab mal dieses Teil erworben.
Aus "Wasserfunden".




Das Teil ist 5cm lang und 5,2g schwer.
Es besteht aus 2 Teilen und wurde vermutlich zusammen gelötet.
Das Material besteht aus Kupfer.




	

		
			
		

		
	
Ich vermute das es sich hierbei um einen Blinker etc.. handeln könnte.
Wäre prima wenn jemand von euch das schonmal gesehen hat und evtl.   ein geschätztes Alter hat.
Gesehen hab ich sowas noch nie.
Eine ähnliche vorm hatten mal alte Spinnerblätter.
Aber ganz flach.
Am ersten Bild könnte sowas wie eine Gravur sein.
Evtl. Vom Hersteller.
Grüße Michi


----------



## bic zip (17. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich hab mal dieses Teil erworben.
> Aus "Wasserfunden".
> Anhang anzeigen 348763
> ...



Erinnert mich an die Lucky Craft Air S Roller Blinker um langsam den Oberflächenbereich abzublinkern.



			LuckyCraft.com - Bevy Craft Series - Air S-Roller 32S


----------



## Forelle74 (18. Juni 2020)

bic zip schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an die Lucky Craft Air S Roller Blinker um langsam den Oberflächenbereich abzublinkern.
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyCraft.com - Bevy Craft Series - Air S-Roller 32S


Danke für den Link.
Auch die kannte ich noch nicht.
Dann wird wieder was neues getestet .


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. Juli 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich vermute das es sich hierbei um einen Blinker etc.. handeln könnte.
> Wäre prima wenn jemand von euch das schonmal gesehen hat und evtl.   ein geschätztes Alter hat.
> Gesehen hab ich sowas noch nie.
> Eine ähnliche vorm hatten mal alte Spinnerblätter.


Servus,
Ich glaube das ist so ne Art Teaser, um einem Schleppköder einen zusätzlichen Reiz zu verpassen.

Die Schweizer stehen auf Barsche (Egli, Kretzer usw.) und sie mögen das Schleppfischen auf ihren Alpenseen. Deshalb haben sie so in den 1960er, 1970er Jahren, also weit vor der Gummi-Mania, nach Methoden gesucht beides möglichst erfolgreich zu verbinden. Da man schon wusste das Barsche sehr neugierig sind, kam irgendwer darauf Schleppsysteme mit mehreren, hintereinander geschalteten Ködern zu testen. Zuerst ein ganz kleiner Köder, dann mit bis zu 1m Abstand ein etwas größerer Köder. Das sollte für den Barsch so ne Art Jagd auf einen Kleinfisch simulieren, bei der er (der futterneidische, neugierige Barsch  ) zum lachenden Dritten werden könnte. Der eigentliche Barschköder war ein etwas größerer Löffel bis ca. 10cm oder ein Fisch am System. Sogar 3 Köder hintereinander waren möglich.
Das Ganze hat man dann im höchsten Tempo rudernd durch den See gezogen weil das auch die Chancen auf ne Seeforelle offen ließ.


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2020)

Wenn man Form, Größe und Gewicht betrachtet, kann es auch ein früher Eigenbauvertikal-, oder Eisangellockköder sein. Ein kurzes Vorfach am Ende, vielleicht 20 cm, garniert mit einem kleinen Fischfetzen, oder ein paar Maden...!? Abu hatte schon in den 60ern und 70ern ähnliche Locklöffel im Angebot.

Aber @Hanjupp-0815 hat vielleicht auch mit der "schweizer Art" Recht. Das schweizer Angelmodell hat auch heute noch Eigenheiten auf Lager, die einen wirklich Staunen machen lassen. Besonders beim Schleppfischen, oder auch beim Peche au Cadre!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man Form, Größe und Gewicht betrachtet, kann es auch ein früher Eigenbauvertikal-, oder Eisangellockköder sein. Ein kurzes Vorfach am Ende, vielleicht 20 cm, garniert mit einem kleinen Fischfetzen, oder ein paar Maden...!? Abu hatte schon in den 60ern und 70ern ähnliche Locklöffel im Angebot.


Jo, auch das ist möglich.
 Irritierend in punkto Schleppköder wirkt tatsächlich das aufgelötete Dingens weil das einem Löffel möglicherweis eher Aktion nimmt. Vllt. hat da auch ein schlauer und sparsamer Angler seinen Schleppköder selbst zum Vertikalköder umgebaut ?!


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2020)

Sparsamkeit, oder Not. Es gab Zeiten, da haben wir auch jedes Besteckteil daraufhin geprüft, ob sich nicht ein Spinnköder draus machen ließ. Im Laden gabs ja nur Effzett, Atom, Colonel, oder ein Achselzucken.


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Juli 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich glaube das ist so ne Art Teaser, um einem Schleppköder einen zusätzlichen Reiz zu verpassen.
> 
> Die Schweizer stehen auf Barsche (Egli, Kretzer usw.) und sie mögen das Schleppfischen auf ihren Alpenseen. Deshalb haben sie so in den 1960er, 1970er Jahren, also weit vor der Gummi-Mania, nach Methoden gesucht beides möglichst erfolgreich zu verbinden. Da man schon wusste das Barsche sehr neugierig sind, kam irgendwer darauf Schleppsysteme mit mehreren, hintereinander geschalteten Ködern zu testen. Zuerst ein ganz kleiner Köder, dann mit bis zu 1m Abstand ein etwas größerer Köder. Das sollte für den Barsch so ne Art Jagd auf einen Kleinfisch simulieren, bei der er (der futterneidische, neugierige Barsch  ) zum lachenden Dritten werden könnte. Der eigentliche Barschköder war ein etwas größerer Löffel bis ca. 10cm oder ein Fisch am System. Sogar 3 Köder hintereinander waren möglich.
> Das Ganze hat man dann im höchsten Tempo rudernd durch den See gezogen weil das auch die Chancen auf ne Seeforelle offen ließ.


Danke für den Beitrag. 
Sehr Interessant, das wusste ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## bic zip (23. Juli 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Jo, auch das ist möglich.
> Irritierend in punkto Schleppköder wirkt tatsächlich das aufgelötete Dingens weil das einem Löffel möglicherweis eher Aktion nimmt. Vllt. hat da auch ein schlauer und sparsamer Angler seinen Schleppköder selbst zum Vertikalköder umgebaut ?!



Könnte auch als Auftriebskörper fungieren.

Trotz des großen Blinkers und relativ hohen Gewichts, kann man den Blinker sehr langsam hin-/herkippelnd und oberflächennah einleiern aber weiter werfen als entsprechende Leichtmodelle.

Bei den verlinkten Lucky Craft ist zusätzlich noch eine Kugel im Auftriebskörper die für akustischen Lockreiz sorgen soll.


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo
Ich hab was tolles erworben .

3 Alte Perlmutt Spinner warscheinlich von D.A.M





Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen ob das die Originalen sind wie auf der Schachtel. 
Ich hab solche Spinner mit Fliegen unten dran noch nie gesehen. 
Das sind nämlich gebundene Fliegen .
Nicht nur die üblichen Federwischel.
Schaut auch Original aus und nicht rumgebastelt.

Hier noch ein paar Fotos.











Vielleicht hat sowas von euch schon mal gesehen,  gefischt oder gar in seiner Box.
Und kann mir vielleicht ein paar Infos dazu geben. 
Ich weiß auch nicht ob die Ovp Box dazugehört?
Grüße Michi


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich weiß dass die so von DAM bis zumindest mitte 70er so verkauft wurden - ob deine jetzt Originale sind, vermag ich nicht zu sagen, könnte aber gut hinkommen.. .


----------



## Forelle74 (8. Oktober 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich weiß dass die so von DAM bis zumindest mitte 70er so verkauft wurden - ob deine jetzt Originale sind, vermag ich nicht zu sagen, könnte aber gut hinkommen.. .


Danke für Die Info.


----------



## eiszeit (8. Oktober 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich hab was tolles erworben .
> 
> 3 Alte Perlmutt Spinner warscheinlich von D.A.M
> ...



Die Original Verpackung mit Artikelnummer passt dazu, sofern jeweils der Perlmutt-Spinner 1g wiegt und das Spinnerblättchen um 1,5cm. Es gab ihn nämlich auch in 2g.
mit einer Spinnerblättchenlänge von um 2cm. Bzw. auch noch mit Doppelhaken, der hatte aber ne andere Art. Nr..

Im Zeitraum 70er/80er wurde der Verschluß draht- bzw. federartig umwickelt. Den Perlmutt spinner gab es vor dem 2 WK bis 1987.

Interessant wäre auch ob sich auf dem Papier der Verpackung ein Zahlenkombination befindet. Da könnte man detailierter die Altersbestimmung vornehmen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. Oktober 2020)

Wurden diese "Spinnerfliegen" eigentlich mit der Flugangel ausgeworfen bzw. waren sie dafür vorgesehen? 

Denn solche winzigen und leichten Köder konnte man so gut wie gar nicht mit den damaligen Spinnruten auswerfen!


----------



## Forelle74 (8. Oktober 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die Original Verpackung mit Artikelnummer passt dazu, sofern jeweils der Perlmutt-Spinner 1g wiegt und das Spinnerblättchen um 1,5cm. Es gab ihn nämlich auch in 2g.
> mit einer Spinnerblättchenlänge von um 2cm. Bzw. auch noch mit Doppelhaken, der hatte aber ne andere Art. Nr..
> 
> Im Zeitraum 70er/80er wurde der Verschluß draht- bzw. federartig umwickelt. Den Perlmutt spinner gab es vor dem 2 WK bis 1987.
> ...


Ja hab tatsächlich so eine Kombination gefunden.





Hab sie erst gar nicht gesehen.


Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wurden diese "Spinnerfliegen" eigentlich mit der Flugangel ausgeworfen bzw. waren sie dafür vorgesehen?
> 
> Denn solche winzigen und leichten Köder konnte man so gut wie gar nicht mit den damaligen Spinnruten auswerfen!


Die Frage hab ich mir tatsächlich auch schon gestellt.
Wäre Interessant zu wissen.


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2020)

Ich kenne das man diese Dingelchen gerne mit Vorbleien schleppte. Da war dann auch Wurfweite und Drall kein Thema. Zielfische waren da Forellen in Seen.


----------



## Forelle74 (8. Oktober 2020)

2 Spinner wiegen ca 1g.
1er etwas mehr,  der hat aber auch etwas Blei drauf.
Blättchen sind alle so ca. 15mm.


----------



## eiszeit (8. Oktober 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ja hab tatsächlich so eine Kombination gefunden.
> Anhang anzeigen 356970
> 
> Hab sie erst gar nicht gesehen.
> ...



Die Verpackung bzw. das Druckstück ist vom Januar 1973. 

Ich bin ja auch kein Fliegenfischer aber ich denke Fliegenrute und evtl. auch leichte Spinnrute


----------



## eiszeit (8. Oktober 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> 2 Spinner wiegen ca 1g.
> 1er etwas mehr,  der hat aber auch etwas Blei drauf.
> Blättchen sind alle so ca. 15mm.


Würde den mittleren in die Schachtel geben und es ist i. O und Original.

Bei dem mit Gewicht vermute ich, das Blei ist im nachhinein rangekommen.
Die glatte Hülse -glaub ich- gab es so.


----------



## Forelle74 (8. Oktober 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Würde den mittleren in die Schachtel geben und es ist i. O und Original.
> 
> Bei dem mit Gewicht vermute ich, das Blei ist im nachhinein rangekommen.
> Die glatte Hülse -glaub ich- gab es so.


Danke, für deine tollen Ausführungen. 
Werd ich so machen   .
Ich mag Perlmutt Spinner


----------



## ragbar (9. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab auch noch so eins in meiner heiligen Forellenbox,zusammen mit Vatters echt versilberten Olympic-Spinnern und Rublex -Veltics.
Das wurde damals von DAM so als Verführung für Fliegen-Puristen und "The Thing that should not be" beworben:geniales Marketing: etwa so"sie kennen das, da steht die große Forelle, die jede Fliege kennt, jetzt haben Sie den extra Reiz,der die gewiefte Altforelle doch noch in ihren Kescher bringt" oder so ähnlich.
Damit wurde verdeckt zum Sakrileg, eine  Forelle in einem reinen Fliegenfisch-Gewässer dennoch mit einem Spinnköder zu angeln,aufgefordert, zumal viele Fischerei-Erlaubniskarten den(auslegbaren) Passus: darf nur mit Fliegenrute gefischt werden...enthielten und sich dieses Ding tatsächlich mit der Fliegenrute werfen lassen sollte.
Ich hab das sogar ausprobiert,daheim auf der Wiese im Garten,und es ist mir nicht gelungen, was aber auch an meiner Glasfaser "Niedermeyer Cherry Fly" und zu billiger Fliegenschnur zusammen mit meinen jugendlich-ungeduldig- unterirdischen Wurffähigkeiten zu tun gehabt haben könnte.


----------



## Forelle74 (18. November 2020)

Hallo
Hab in einer Krabbelkiste noch was Interessantes gefunden.
Ein kleiner Mini Blinker Namens "Pepita".
Laut D.A.M Katalog auch zum Fischen an der Fliegenrute geeignet.
Müsste so aus den 60gern stammen.
So wie @ragbar  geschrieben hat kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das man die Dinger gut werfen kann.
Weder die Spinner noch den Pepita.

Hier die Fotos:
	

		
			
		

		
	









Auf jedenfall wandert der in die Vitrine


----------



## eiszeit (18. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hab in einer Krabbelkiste noch was Interessantes gefunden.
> Ein kleiner Mini Blinker Namens "Pepita".
> Laut D.A.M Katalog auch zum Fischen an der Fliegenrute geeignet.
> ...



Sehr schöner kleiner Spinner zum Forellenfischen. Es gab ihn schon in den 50ern,
1., Gold mit rotem Kopf und
2., Silber mit schwarzem Kopf.
Er kostete schon Ende der 50er, 1,10 DM pro Stück verpackt im Glasröhrchen.

Der gehört auf jeden Fall in die Vitrine, Glückwunsch.


----------



## Andal (18. November 2020)

An den uralten Kunstködern finde ich die Detailverliebtheit so köstlich. Wer würde heute noch ein Gesicht in ein Spinnerblatt modellieren?


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. November 2020)

Schönes, altes Teil! Wo saß denn der Haken (in welcher Größe) , Drilling oder Einzelhaken?


----------



## Andal (18. November 2020)

Den Haken sieht man doch auf der Innenseite - fix montiert.


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. November 2020)

Ich sehe da nichts, vielleicht kommt noch ein Bild, wie der Haken montiert ist?


----------



## Andal (18. November 2020)

Sieht man auf beiden Bildern, Nur nicht vollständig. Der Einzelhaken ist am hinteren Ende des "Kopfes" mit dem Öhr vernietet und am Heck des Köders in einer Blechlasche geführt. So ähnlich, wie bei den Effzett Krautblinkern.


----------



## Forelle74 (18. November 2020)

*⁶⁶⁶⁶*


Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nichts, vielleicht kommt noch ein Bild, wie der Haken montiert ist?


Hallo
Ja wie @Andal  gesagt hat.
Ähnlich wie die Krautblinker.
Alte Wertarbeit.
Der arme der die Micro Schraube in 1000e dieser Dinger Schrauben musste


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. November 2020)

Alles klar, danke fürs Bild und eure Erklärungen! 
Was wiegt der, schätze mal, so 3-7gr.?


----------



## Forelle74 (18. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke fürs Bild und eure Erklärungen!
> Was wiegt der, schätze mal, so 3-7gr.?


Gerne.
Der wiegt 1,5g.
Der ist nur ca. 4cm lang. 
Das Material ist so Dick wie ein Blatt Papier .
Echt filigran das Teil.


----------



## Andal (18. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke fürs Bild und eure Erklärungen!
> Was wiegt der, schätze mal, so 3-7gr.?





Forelle74 schrieb:


> Gerne.
> Der wiegt 1,5g.
> Der ist nur ca. 4cm lang.
> Das Material ist so Dick wie ein Blatt Papier .
> Echt filigran das Teil.


Mit höherem Gewicht wäre auch der Wurf mit der Fliegenrute recht schwer gefallen und hätte doch recht veritable Schnurklassen verlangt.


----------



## Forelle74 (28. November 2020)

So, hab wieder mal was ausgegraben was sonst in keine andere Kategorie passt  .












Hab sowas noch nie gesehen. ?
Hab nichtmal ne Ahnung was das für ne Marke ist?
Vielleicht kennt es jemand von euch oder hat es schonmal benutzt. 
Das Kästchen ist ca. 6x4cm groß. 
Über die Feder kann man es öffnen und verschließen. 
Grüße Michi


----------

